# Problem with Lenz decoder.



## johnshughes99 (8 mo ago)

I have a Lenz Gold+ decoder I recently put in a HO Bachmann S4 diesel.
The problem is the motor won't shut down completely on no throttle and keeps turning, albeit very slowly. I've done a reset and has made no difference. Any ideas? Or could it be a problem with the motor?
Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Check CV 02 that controls starting voltage on the Lenz decoder and make certain your controller is at speed step zero.

Keep lowering the voltage a small amount at a time on CV 02 until the locomotive stops moving. This is a trial and error procedure as there is no hard setting for this. Each locomotive motor will be different. 

If CV 02 is already at zero I'm out of ideas.


----------



## johnshughes99 (8 mo ago)

Tried this Michael but no change. I will email Lenz, thanks for your help.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Was CV 02 already at zero? If not and you had to make adjustments to CV 02, did you remove power from the locomotive after each adjustment?


----------

